

Jim Gray lost at sea, 3 years ago. - eam
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim_Gray_%28computer_scientist%29#Disappearance_at_sea_and_search

======
chaosmachine
_"On February 1, 2007, the DigitalGlobe satellite did a scan of the area,
generating thousands of images. The images were posted to Amazon Mechanical
Turk in order to distribute the work of searching through them, in hopes of
spotting his boat."_

I remember taking part in that. Unfortunately, there were a lot of clouds that
day, so it was hard to see anything in the photos.

